# How do I know what ethernet driver I need?



## talent421

Hi,
I just formatted the drive on my Dell 4600 and reinstalled XP.
I now have no Ethernet driver installed as well as several other drivers that seem to be missing. I've tried Dell.com, I'm having a hard time figuring what driver I need. The typical question I get is what Mobo do you have?
I have no idea...... I can't seem to figure out what driver I need for this onboard ethernet controller.
Please help.
Tal


----------



## belfasteddie

Identify the Network Card Using the System Information

1.

Click the Start button, and then click Run.

2.

In the Run window, type msinfo32.exe in the Open: box, and then click OK.

3.

Under the System Summary menu on the left of the System Information window, click the plus sign (+) next to Components.

4.

In the list of installed components, click to select Network.
5.

In the message Select a Subcategory, double-click to select Adapter. 

The details of the network card appear on the right. Once you have determined what network card you have, you can select it from the listing below to get to the install guide.


----------



## jackbeachbum

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Houndog777

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...temID=DIM_P4_4600&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------

